# Year and Value of this Gambles Hiawatha?



## dave429 (Nov 18, 2012)

P






icked up a gambles hiawatha, looks complete. serial number is hard to read. Any idea of year, model and value? would this bike have come with a tank?


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm gonna call it a late 30's to 40 Shelby-built.  The seat is later and the rack may be aftermarket.  That frame was available with a tank but I am sure yours did not have one.  The narrow fenders, plain chainguard, generic Wald stem, and accessory rack all suggest yours is a lower trim model.  Values are very subjective on a lower trim bike like this; dependent largely on time and place.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 18, 2012)

dave429 said:


> PView attachment 74093View attachment 74094View attachment 74095icked up a gambles hiawatha, looks complete. serial number is hard to read. Any idea of year, model and value? would this bike have come with a tank?







I think that drop stand is an early one used on HD bikes and others and worth about $180. One like it just sold on eBay for that amount.+- 

That added airplane ornament should bring another 100+, as of the rest of the bike no idea.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 19, 2012)

*fender ornaments*


----------



## dave429 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## fuzzyktu (Nov 24, 2012)

Love that plane!  Chainring looks to me the same as on airflows and arrows.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 25, 2012)

I was under the impression that Shelby normally used the straight down tube as seen on this bike, and the Hiawatha bikes got the curved down tube...so either this is a very early Hiawatha badged bike or it is actually a Shelby (Shelby chainring) with a Hiawatha badge and wald fenders.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. Anybody Have an idea what this bike might be worth?


----------



## rhenning (Nov 27, 2012)

It is worth whatever you sell it for and the new owner is willing to pay.  I wish people didn't watch Pickers and get stuck on price.  Price it for more than you paid and if it doesn't sell adjust the price.  Roger


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 27, 2012)

completed listings on ebay pretty much give the best idea of what something is worth


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Nov 27, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> completed listings on ebay pretty much give the best idea of what something is worth




How/where can u see the completed eBay listings?


1918 Ranger


----------

